# Please Identify This Fish..



## javaspline (Oct 1, 2003)

Guys please identify this fish......

Hope it is not a pacu..









How to differentiate a pacu and a piranha??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Congrats Look like you got Pacus heh


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

yep looks like a pacu to me.


----------



## javaspline (Oct 1, 2003)

Are you 100% sure it is a pacu? If so i will ask for a refund from the shop i bought it from....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yups 100% Pacu


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

the easiest way to tell a pacu from a p is that the head on p's are fuller (rounded forehead). cuz you need to get your money back!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Pacu


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats definately a pacu, you can also tell because pygos have an huge underbite and teeth. If you look at your pacu, its lips are straightly aligned and have no teeth. Get your refund!


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Deffenatly Pacu, they tryed to screw you.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yum yum pacu!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

pacu have BIG bubble eyes..


----------



## javaspline (Oct 1, 2003)

Thank you everybody......
Appreciate your help.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Pacu, you can see by the jaws.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Pacu's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> Pacu, you can see by the jaws.










and the eyes


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

did they give your money back?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I know this has been beaten like the proverbial dead horse, but I'd like to add my 2 cents.

Piranhas remind me of bulldogs because of their underbite.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol pacus for sure man.......u can tell....pacus kinda look like.....lost? lol.....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pacus.. lols


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...you have a tank full of Pacus...when you bring them back to the LFS...give them this


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

kill the bastard that lied to you:maaad: . tell him say hello to my little friend and shot his gay ass.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pacus make a good meal. I posted a recipe somewhere here in Pfury.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Pacus make a good meal. I posted a recipe somewhere here in Pfury.


 Maybe you want to take Frank suggestions...cooked those damn fish and invite the dude that sell them to you as Ps...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Its mean that stupid LFS would actually do that. What if P-fury wasn't there this guy would've got screwed. Get your money and give them a state of p-fury's







Super Double Smiley Finger(s)

man pacu's are ugly they look like they're about to give a head.......ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhh!!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

can you punch this guy on behalf of every one of us here?


----------



## javaspline (Oct 1, 2003)

yeh! this guy should deserve a punch.

anyway he promise to give me a refund. Thanks all of you out there.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, you need a refund...just Pacus...







!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

LFS----------order your fish from the sellers on this site you will be much happier in the long run and have a true piranha. just my 2 cents and nice pacus


----------

